# TR: 2 days, 100 miles around St George, Utah



## DesertDog (Apr 14, 2006)

Took advantage of the nice temps we had on Memorial Day weekend and headed up to St George for a 2 day trip. Making a couple modifications and should have a 100 mile 1 day ultra (racing) or 2 day bikepacking (enjoying) route posted soon.

Very nice route with lots of variety, great scenery, excellent trails and camping in the trees!

Don't know why, but I didn't get any pics on day 2 through the trails in St George and out thru Santa Clara. But, here is a link to some trip pics. And, here is a ouline of the route we took:

Day 1:
Start at WalMart in Bloomington
Bike paths from Bloomington into St George
Head East thru farm/ranch areas
North thru desert valley in Warner area
Virgin River Trail up to Washington
In to town for a bike repair
Back thru Washington and to the trails
Grapevine Trail
Brackens Loop Trail
Church Rocks Trail
Prospector Trail
Leeds Reef Trail
Dirt roads thru Leeds and Silver Reef
Water refill at Leeds Creek
Climb from Silver Reef and up to the 4500-5000 ft range
Camp near Yankee Doodle Hollow(Canyon)

Day 2:
Rolling along, creek water refill, then a little more climbing
An excellent 8 mile downhill on the Ice House Trail
Powerline climb
Down Turkey Farm road to the desert preserve trails and Pioneer Park/Rocks 
Pavement up to, then on to City Creek Trail
Neighborhoods to Santa Clara and water refill at the softball fields
Climb up Cove Wash, then connect to Stucki Loop
Another 7 miles of downhill on Stuck to Clavicle Hill, then Bloomington Trail
Finish with roads thru Bloomington back to WalMart


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Very cool, DD. I love the juniper forested areas on the first day!


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

This loop was a blast! Very diverse. Thanks Jeff for planning it :thumbsup: I had a great time....was just what I was looking for.


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

glad you had a good time
nice pics


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Awesome! Way to connect the dots bringing together some good St. George trails.

What is the trail/road like between where you camped at Yankee Doodle Hollow to the top of Icehouse?


----------



## DesertDog (Apr 14, 2006)

KRob said:


> Awesome! Way to connect the dots bringing together some good St. George trails.
> 
> What is the trail/road like between where you camped at Yankee Doodle Hollow to the top of Icehouse?


The forest road all the way from Silver Reef to Ice House is excellent. You do have the steep 4 miles or so from Silver Reef, then another couple steep ones before descending towards Ice House. But, you do get a screaming downhill on it after the initial S.R. climb out to around Danish Ranch.

From the Hollow to Ice House, here is the profile. That last climb from mile 3 to 5 is steep, but still doable even with a loaded ride.


----------



## OneSpeedWonder (May 18, 2005)

Great pictures - Looks like a fun ride.

Could you post up a GPX file of the route, I would like to do this loop next time I get out to Utah.

Thnaks


----------



## DesertDog (Apr 14, 2006)

OneSpeedWonder said:


> Great pictures - Looks like a fun ride.
> 
> Could you post up a GPX file of the route, I would like to do this loop next time I get out to Utah.
> 
> Thnaks


Go to the link below. Still some more info to add to the page, which I'll finish up over the weekend. Plus, I'm rebuilding/reloading the whole site from the ground, so check back now and then.

St George Dirty Century - Dirty Pursuits


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

Good stuff Jeff :thumbsup:

Sounds like Brian Head and Navajo Lake are almost ready to go...any 2-3 day trips planned? Woo-Hoo!!

Matt


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

beagledadi said:


> Sounds like Brian Head and Navajo Lake are almost ready to go...any 2-3 day trips planned? Woo-Hoo!!
> 
> Matt


Yep, with you! what's the dates? No 4th of July for me(family time)


----------

